# Eos Solar Collectors Pros & Cons?



## RopeaGoat (Sep 21, 2007)

Hey Fellas, 
Just got back from an informational meeting at the supply house for the EOS Solar Collectors. They seem like decent units, specifically marketed to Plumbing & Heating Pros, reducing the ol' carbon footprint, etc. Anybody here install/service these systems yet? What are the pros & cons? I'm in a fairly rural but highly "green" part of the state and this may be a good item to upsell in this area. Let me know. Thanks in advance.


----------



## JamesNLA (Jun 2, 2006)

Ya know....It's been on my mind more and more about the whole green thing. Now, I do alot of tankless HWH's...which in essence is a green device. Most ppl buy them because of the energy SAVINGS not the footprint. A few of the tree huggers that actually have money do it for the enviroment...and I'm all for that. I am a conservitive republician, but I still do like our planet and think we can take better care of it. That said, I am seeing more and more ppl being more proactive in learning green products for the home. I think it's a baby market right now, however I also think that in the next 5-10 years when inventors and engineers have come up with some really stellar products, that will make buying gree a no brainer, as well as the cost aspect. The prob with solar is the bang for the buck. It's not a huge money savor, and it is pricey to install. Not to say they will never sell cuz they will, but that is a big chunk of roof realestate and the upkeep - maintance can add up.....close to a standard HWH. I have never been impressed with solar water heating so I am a bit courious to see new products that revive that market. As of now in the burbs of bigger cities, tankless is gaining alot of momemtum. And FWIW I am not familiar with the one you were asking about, so I'll be quiet now!!


----------



## RopeaGoat (Sep 21, 2007)

This is my first exposure to Solar. But this company, Eos, seems to have a decent marketing package to help sell the product. They suggest a "site visit" w/ questionaire then take the info and generate a savings report and a "green" report to show how much the carbon footprint is reduced. The equipment is estimated to "pay for itself" in 4-5 years for DHW and 5-6 years for Radiant applications. I've got a meeting setup with the FW Webb rep to see what we can do to launch into this field. Hey when things get slow ya gotta explore other avenues. Later.\


----------



## Dennis G. unger (Apr 5, 2009)

*EOS solar*

Good morning

We are starting up a renewable energy company ... and we are currently selecting the products that we want to use. EOS has an incredably comprehensive support system so we will use EOS for our first demonstration site at 12 Maple street in West Newbury, MA. 

Our demonstration site will be documented very carefully to see if the manufacturers claims hold up.

Please visit our web site 

Thanks

Dennis


----------



## protechplumbing (Oct 10, 2008)

Not trying to get into a pissing match here but how do you figure that solar is not a "good bang for the buck"? I realize that solar becomes less and less appealing as you move north but in central Florida it's actually better than gas tankless.

I can put in a $4500 heater that costs nothing to operate and will last 20 to 30 years. Now if you compare that to a 2000-4000 tankless install and you still have heating costs it becomes pretty clear which is the better choice.



JamesNLA said:


> Ya know....It's been on my mind more and more about the whole green thing. Now, I do alot of tankless HWH's...which in essence is a green device. Most ppl buy them because of the energy SAVINGS not the footprint. A few of the tree huggers that actually have money do it for the enviroment...and I'm all for that. I am a conservitive republician, but I still do like our planet and think we can take better care of it. That said, I am seeing more and more ppl being more proactive in learning green products for the home. I think it's a baby market right now, however I also think that in the next 5-10 years when inventors and engineers have come up with some really stellar products, that will make buying gree a no brainer, as well as the cost aspect. The prob with solar is the bang for the buck. It's not a huge money savor, and it is pricey to install. Not to say they will never sell cuz they will, but that is a big chunk of roof realestate and the upkeep - maintance can add up.....close to a standard HWH. I have never been impressed with solar water heating so I am a bit courious to see new products that revive that market. As of now in the burbs of bigger cities, tankless is gaining alot of momemtum. And FWIW I am not familiar with the one you were asking about, so I'll be quiet now!!


----------

